# Cracked fish tank repair???



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Been offered a large fish tank 48x42x24 l x h x d
But it has a Hugh crack going from the middle of the left side to the middle of the bottom in the back panel... I'd like to use it for my two map turtles if I can repair the crack and improve the integrity of the tank.. As water is kinda heavy.. Lol..

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PGTibs (Apr 26, 2013)

Could line it with glass or a strong perspex so the original tank just becomes framework and a strengthener? Depending on the type of cracks I believe there are certain repair kits with mainly silicon in them but I could be very wrong. In all honesty id probably scrap it and get a new (or second hand) one.


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Well it was offered to me for a tenner.. I knew there was a crack.. But didn't expect it to be that bad.. Lol... Had thought about siliconing a piece of glass over it.. But it is.fairly large... But it's also a Hugh tank... 

This is the tank.. That's a 5 litre bottle/carton..










And this is the crack.. If you can see it.. 










P.s. I haven't bought the tank yet.. Want your guys advice first... 


Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PGTibs (Apr 26, 2013)

Ahh its not that bad of a crack, the first thing id do is test it to see if it leaks, if it doesn't id just reinforce the back with perspex or something to strengthen it. If it does leak then fixing from the inside is probably your best bet. Personally id order some precut black acrylic from the internet and silicone it to the inside back, would've thought it'd hold the water perfectly well?


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Was more worried the water.pressure would.push the glass out...

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PGTibs (Apr 26, 2013)

But doubled up with something and fixed into place it should hold?


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Possibly?? Just seems a shame that it's damaged.. It would make an awesome turtle tank.. Lol..

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PGTibs (Apr 26, 2013)

Could always put a wooden frame behind it? But I agree, would make an amazing turtle tank!


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Difficult.......i take it the front is acrylic but the back is glass? First thing you'll need to do is see if you can get the frame off, then replace the glass. The reason you'll need to take the frame off is that even if you manage to put s heet of glass on the inside, it won't won'tseal effectively to the acrylic sides, so water will still get back there.

I may be wrong though, if you can post a pic from the inside that'd be handy.

Dave


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm.not sure.. I assumed it was all glass.. Weighs enough.. Lol.. 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Looks like the front is a moulded piece, as in it's a single piece of formed acrylic, difficult to tell for sure from the pics. If there are silicone joints between the sides and front it'll be glass though. 

If it was me, i'd get it, carefully break the back panel some more to make it easier to remove, then very carefully remove all the plastic trim and see what I could do to fix it up with a new sheet of glass. However, it's not the easiest thing to do, and it's complicated by trying to reassemble it and maintain a waterproof join where the acrylic meets the frame........so it's in your hands. Do bear in mind that silicone will not adhere to acrylic, so you need to investigate how to waterproof it once separated. There may be rubber seals, or the frame may be heat bonded to the acrylic.

Dave


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah.. The front piece is bent.. Lol.. Looks like a bigger job than I thought.. Lol.. Such a shame though.. 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------

